# Y & Kei lookbox



## Georgiecat (May 2, 2006)

Has anyone seen the inside?  I haven't seen any pictures of it.


----------



## asteffey (May 2, 2006)

if you click it on the mac website, it will open.


----------



## a914butterfly (May 2, 2006)

looks nice, but it doesnt tell you what the colors are


----------



## Georgiecat (May 2, 2006)

Thanks!!! Do you know if the counters will have them?  I am only near a Foley's. (Sorry, I just noticed it is a lookBOX).


----------



## LuvBeMac (May 2, 2006)

when it will be released?


----------



## Ada (May 2, 2006)

It's Asia exclusive and only available here on the website. I just ordered it-- I'll take pics for you guys when it gets here (probably Thursday or Friday)


----------



## Georgiecat (May 2, 2006)

You are such a big help
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





  I just placed my order for all three Y & Kei products.  Thanks for the replies!! I was tempted to order sundressing, but did not want to wait until it shipped.  I can have it here on the same day it is released.


----------



## aziajs (May 2, 2006)

I love it!

EDIT:  I wish the colors were different.  I have Motif and Surreal.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Oh Well.  More money for Sundressing and Liquidlast!


----------



## Juneplum (May 2, 2006)

this is from mac live chat:

*The Lookbox contains Eye Shadows in the shades Motif, Surreal and Oceanique. As well, a Cream Colour Base called Soft Mode and the #213 SE Brush.*


----------



## Janice (May 2, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Juneplum* 
_this is from mac live chat:

*The Lookbox contains Eye Shadows in the shades Motif, Surreal and Oceanique. As well, a Cream Colour Base called Soft Mode and the #213 SE Brush.*_

 
That kills it for me. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I really like the packaging though!


----------



## Juneplum (May 2, 2006)

kills it for me too but damn it i HAVE to have it cos it's ADORABLE! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 :goofy:


----------



## LuvBeMac (May 2, 2006)

I have to buy them!! even if im broke


----------



## pale blue (May 2, 2006)

I just ordered all 3 items, I'm glad they put it up on the site!


----------



## user2 (May 2, 2006)

I'll get one, I'll get one!


----------



## d_flawless (May 2, 2006)

i think that's pretty reasonable for a little book of five diff. products...i've been wanting to get motif (even though i already have surrreal, ugh), but the packaging is so freakin cute, i'ma have to get it! i'm excited, since i think the summerwear quad is boring, and the lookbook is cheaper!
does anyone know anything about the kei gloss? it sounds sheer, but i like the idea of a nude-y color...anyone?


----------



## toby1 (May 2, 2006)

A little excited aren't you 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  Quote:

   Originally Posted by *VuittonVictim* 
_I'll get one, I'll get one! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_


----------



## Juneplum (May 2, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *d_flawless* 
_ does anyone know anything about the kei gloss? it sounds sheer, but i like the idea of a nude-y color...anyone?_

 

the ma i spoke to says it's a nice nude and looks GREAT with chestnut or hover l/l. when i get it tomorrow i'll try it for myself!


----------



## Aprilrobin (May 2, 2006)

Hmmm I suppose this is a re-release of the oceanique from .. ah god... what what collection was that... D'Bohemia? 
Relief. The palette is cute but I don't need those colors.


----------



## bottleblack (May 2, 2006)

The packaging is adorable, but I already have Motif and doubt the other colors would complement me.  I did order the l/s and l/g though.


----------



## Isis (May 2, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Ada* 
_It's Asia exclusive and only available here on the website. I just ordered it-- I'll take pics for you guys when it gets here (probably Thursday or Friday)_

 
Well thats cool that they finally have one of the Asia Ex online. However there's no pro-discount on this collection.
Thankfully I don't need any of those colors!


----------



## MAC_Whore (May 2, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Juneplum* 
_the ma i spoke to says it's a nice nude and looks GREAT with chestnut or hover l/l. when i get it tomorrow i'll try it for myself!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			



_

 
The Kei lipglass that was released in the asian market not too long ago was an exact copy of Flash of Flesh (from D'Bohemia).  The pic on the MAC site looks diff than Flash of Flesh, though.  It looks a bit more orange, maybe?


----------



## a914butterfly (May 2, 2006)

i just ordered 2 lookboxes since i know it's an exclusive and if i change my mind too late, they will be gone. it seems like nice colors, and i know it's a collectable


----------



## user2 (May 2, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *toby1* 
_A little excited aren't you 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Ohhhhhh yessssss!


----------



## AppleLolaX (May 2, 2006)

what is that orange color? eyeshadow? lipglass??


----------



## user3 (May 2, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *AppleLolaX* 
_what is that orange color? eyeshadow? lipglass??_

 
That is the Motif e/s


~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

Gosh I already have motif and surreal but I would love to get this lookbook. Guess I'll just have to hope it is still around in June.


----------



## moonrevel (May 2, 2006)

I totally ordered it...I have a major fish obsession, so there was really little question about ordering it.  As I told my friend, "If it had a pretty pony on it, I probably would have passed, but a fish?  It's like MAC knows all of my weaknesses."


----------



## velvet (May 3, 2006)

rarely do i get so excited but i think i have to actually buy everything from this one... im only about 3 clicks away... *think think*


----------



## bellaetoile (May 3, 2006)

ah crap. now i want it. i LOVE oceanique.


----------



## koolmnbv (May 3, 2006)

BTW I wanted to say I ordered all 3 of the Y&KEI products from the MAC Pro phone # and they did give me the discount, I didnt think she was gonna but I said those 3 (y&kei) first then I said I wanted a 15pan pro palette a 6pan blush palette and peachtwist blush it ended up being $70 inc. shipping so I didnt even question the discount because I knew it had been included just thought I'd let you know they can and will do the discount, I dont know if she forgot these items were LE or if it was just the arrangement of the order that confused her but she did give the discount on my order!


----------



## tinkerbell (May 3, 2006)

Anyone have pictures/swatches of the lipstick "Y" or the lipglass Kei?? no description on the MAC site?? Thanks


----------



## 2_pink (May 3, 2006)

Yea, i went on the site to look at Sundressing then all of a sudden i see this. Im like oooOo...whats this?? I loved it at first, then was a little disappointed when i saw what colors would be in it. I dont think i would use the CCB, and even though i dont have the 3 e/s colors, theyre not colors that i HAVE to have ya know? But im interested in the l/g & l/s.


So...convince me. Do i need this?? Its realllllly cute. But then...i'll have more money for Sundressing & Liquidlast. Errr...im scared if i wait too long then it will be sold out. Whats a girl to do??


----------



## user2 (May 3, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *tinkerbell* 
_Anyone have pictures/swatches of the lipstick "Y" or the lipglass Kei?? no description on the MAC site?? Thanks_

 
There is a typical maccosmetics.com description for the two:

Y lipstick:
_"A Lustre Lipstick of neutral beige, named "Y" after Hanii Yoon, co-designer of the internationally renowned Korean design label Y & Kei. Part of an exclusive collection designed to compliment Y & Kei's Spring/Summer '06 collection. Features unique Y & Kei packaging. Limited edition."_

Kei Lipglass:
_"A Lipglass of light nude pink with pearl with a slightly creamy finish, named "Kei" after Gene Kang, co-designer of the internationally renowned Korean design label Y & Kei. Part of an exclusive collection designed to compliment Y & Kei's Spring/Summer '06 collection. Features unique Y & Kei packaging. Limited edition."_


----------



## nines (May 3, 2006)

I have tried clicking on the picture in the MAC website but I keep on getting linked to the liquid last liners link.


----------



## user3 (May 3, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *nines* 
_I have tried clicking on the picture in the MAC website but I keep on getting linked to the liquid last liners link._

 

That's weird....Well just to it's easy on you here's the inside


----------



## brandiisamonkey (May 3, 2006)

I am absolutely getting it... that and the lg and ls from the colection ( I love neutral lip colors) I dont own any of the colors in the lookbook so thts not a deterant for me... I would love to see swatches as soon as someone get it though... 

Hopefully they still have everything I want Friday, as I wont be able to get it till then...


----------



## velvet (May 3, 2006)

okay i got it!  woot i cant wait to get it!!


----------



## legaleagle (May 3, 2006)

that looks really pretty!


----------



## bebs (May 3, 2006)

anybody else gonna be ordering this? I really want to ..  I just cant justify like spending +15 for shipping or however much it is


----------



## lovejam (May 3, 2006)

I really really want it, and hopefully will be ordering it this weekend. Mother's Day and all, and The Husband promised me a haul, with that as part of it. I told him we'd order my stuff instead of going to get it, since Y & Kei is online only anyway.


----------



## midnightlouise (May 3, 2006)

I'm not getting the box, but I need that nude l/s & l/g...Dang it. Why did this have to be out right before Sundressing?! *cries*


----------



## xtinemelanie (May 3, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MAC_Whore* 
_The Kei lipglass that was released in the asian market not too long ago was an exact copy of Flash of Flesh (from D'Bohemia).  The pic on the MAC site looks diff than Flash of Flesh, though.  It looks a bit more orange, maybe? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			



_

 
SERIOUSLY? The swatch/pic looks pretty, but no color description. Didn't really like Flash of Flesh from D'bo.


----------



## velvet (May 4, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *bebs* 
_anybody else gonna be ordering this? I really want to ..  I just cant justify like spending +15 for shipping or however much it is_

 
$15???
its free if you order $60 worth or have a free shipping code...


----------



## jeannette (May 4, 2006)

I love the fish -it's so cute! I'm attracted to anything that has got to do with the Ocean.


----------



## kimb (May 4, 2006)

are these available in store or just online?...
...nevermind i just read over that its offered online only... that stinks!


----------



## lovejam (May 4, 2006)

DAMMIT. The ENTIRE collection sold out already. That was gonna be my Mother's Day present, too. :|


----------



## arbonnechick (May 4, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *lovejam* 
_DAMMIT. The ENTIRE collection sold out already. That was gonna be my Mother's Day present, too. :|_

 
Doesn't that just suck in the extreme?  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




On the live chat I just did, I was told that they will likely not be getting any more, either.


----------



## SMMY (May 4, 2006)

Psst...the Pro site still has the Lookbox palette. I just ordered it.


----------



## lovejam (May 4, 2006)

That's nice, but I can't order from the PRO site, since I am not a PRO card member.


----------



## pale blue (May 4, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *SMMY* 
_Psst...the Pro site still has the Lookbox palette. I just ordered it. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
 Sold out there too!


----------



## brandiisamonkey (May 4, 2006)

I was going to buy teh whole collection and I was going to cp one for someone 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 this sucks horribly


----------



## SMMY (May 4, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *cerisier* 
_Sold out there too!_

 
I ordered it by phone less than half and hour ago. I'm not a Pro member either, not a problem evidently. Used this no. 1.800.866.6464.
I can't believe it's gone in a half an hour.


----------



## velvet (May 4, 2006)

maybe you guys can have someone cp in asia for you?


----------



## FlaLadyB (May 4, 2006)

I ordered it when I first saw it..


----------



## FlaLadyB (May 4, 2006)

well...I tried getting the whole site of items..and it wont copy- just individual pics


----------



## Ada (May 4, 2006)

Mine got here today!!!! It is SO SO cute. The box has a little turquoise (sp?) "MAC for Y and Kei" logo on it and inside the palette is in a little velvet pouch. The palette itself is a gorgeous metallic turquoise with a satin finish. The CCB is a soft muted shimmery peachy color-- not the weird greyish beige that it looks in the picture (thank god). The colors all look very pretty together (in the palette, that is-- haven't had a chance to try any of it on yet) 

No regrets, even though it was a MAJOR impulse buy. I am disapointed the rest of the collection sold out so fast, though-- I was really thinking about getting that lipglass. Oh well.


----------



## BehindxHerxEyes (May 4, 2006)

I just called that number and the woman said they had some but I couldnt order one without a ppid card.. I thought I could.. Whats up with that?


----------



## SMMY (May 4, 2006)

She asked me if I had a ppid card and I said no, then took my order anyway. Odd.


----------



## user3 (May 4, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *BehindxHerxEyes* 
_I just called that number and the woman said they had some but I couldnt order one without a ppid card.. I thought I could.. Whats up with that?_

 
she's a moron....you can order w/out a PPID. I hate when they tell people that. It's not true.


----------



## greatscott2000 (May 4, 2006)

I just ordered one, can't wait to get it. Does anyone happen to know if it will fit deep/dark skintones?


----------



## BehindxHerxEyes (May 4, 2006)

thanks nessa.. I read that and immediately called back.. I got a different opperator and she put in my order without even asking for a ppid number.. MAC has way to many evil girls working for them..

before calling back i called atleast 6 stores, on the west coast as I was advised to do, and the girls were all so rude.. If I had the oppurtunity to work for MAC I would be ecstatic all day at work, not rude and unhelpful..


----------



## brandiisamonkey (May 4, 2006)

YAY!!! I called the number and she let me order it!!! Im so friggin excited!


----------



## SMMY (May 4, 2006)

Woohoo! Y & Kei Lookboxes for everyone. I'm so glad that some of you were able to get a hold of them via the Pro site.


----------



## Eemaan (May 5, 2006)

anyone have any pictures of ones theyve purchased, would love a close up


----------



## xiahe (May 5, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *a914butterfly* 
_looks nice, but it doesnt tell you what the colors are_

 
it comes with soft mode (base), surreal e/s, motif e/s, oceanique e/s (oceanique is d/c'ed and all of the eyeshadows are frost finishes) and a 213SE brush.  someone posted pictures of the y & kei palette (and kei lipglass, which looks so gorgeous!) on mac_cosmetics on livejournal.  after seeing those pictures i want the palette even more.... T_____T


----------



## lovejam (May 5, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *velvet* 
_maybe you guys can have someone cp in asia for you?_

 
Eh. I don't want to pay more than retail for it, honestly. It's way cute, but at the same time, I don't absolutely adore it enough to spend more than like $40 on it. And hey, it's $40 I can use to get two new brushes now.


----------



## zwfan (May 5, 2006)

anyone could take a fotd for that?


----------



## Parishoon (May 5, 2006)

it looks like it might be back in stock, (the find stores thing is gone)


----------



## aznsmurfy (May 5, 2006)

I got mine today and the CCB is filled with the little black shreddings from the velvet pouch *gross!*. . .And it's on the eyeshadows too 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Anyone know how I can get the sprinkles off w/o jacking up the product? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 TIA!


----------



## arbonnechick (May 5, 2006)

It is back in stock on the MAC site, I just placed an order for EVERYTHING!
Hurry y'all!!!!!


----------



## midnightlouise (May 5, 2006)

Someone on MUA noticed it so I went straight to MAC & placed my order! Yay!


----------



## Overgrown (May 5, 2006)

I was just browsing MAC website and saw that Lookbox was available,so I placed the order too!!!!!!Plus shipping is free!!!!


----------



## lovejam (May 6, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *arbonnechick* 
_It is back in stock on the MAC site, I just placed an order for EVERYTHING!
Hurry y'all!!!!!_

 
So did I!! I just randomly went to look at the page and grumble about how it sucks that I couldn't get anything, and it was ALL back in stock. I figured I probably wouldn't get another chance like this, so I didn't waste any time. I ordered it right then.

The lipstick is sold out now. I'm sure the gloss and box won't be far behind.


----------



## Modil (May 6, 2006)

just bought the lookbox. the l/s is sold out though.


----------



## arbonnechick (May 6, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *lovejam* 
_So did I!! I just randomly went to look at the page and grumble about how it sucks that I couldn't get anything, and it was ALL back in stock. I figured I probably wouldn't get another chance like this, so I didn't waste any time. I ordered it right then.

The lipstick is sold out now. I'm sure the gloss and box won't be far behind._

 
Yay, doing the happy dance for you!


----------



## MACActress (May 6, 2006)

Uggh I was gonna order it this morning but it's sold out again =/ I'm gonna wait a few days to see if it comes back though.


----------



## pugmommy7 (May 6, 2006)

me too. and i am soothed by my new s/d and l/l stuff-lol...I want this, but if it doesn't work out, i will have to dry my tears with some lure/bait/hook


----------



## persian_kitty (May 6, 2006)

if anyone happens to see the lookbook in stock. please help me to grab 1 1st! i missed my chance once and this never made it to singapore


----------



## sweet8684girl (May 9, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *aznsmurfy* 
_I got mine today and the CCB is filled with the little black shreddings from the velvet pouch *gross!*. . .And it's on the eyeshadows too 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Anyone know how I can get the sprinkles off w/o jacking up the product? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 TIA!_

 
Mine is in the exact same condition. Has anyone found a way to take them off?


----------



## Navessa (May 10, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *aznsmurfy* 
_I got mine today and the CCB is filled with the little black shreddings from the velvet pouch *gross!*. . .And it's on the eyeshadows too 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Anyone know how I can get the sprinkles off w/o jacking up the product? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 TIA!_

 

i just got mine yesterday and this happened to me too 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




, though only in the CCB.  i called mac and they can't replace it so they gave me a refund.  i need to know how to get those black things off too!


----------



## Parishoon (May 10, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Navessa* 
_i just got mine yesterday and this happened to me too 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




, though only in the CCB.  i called mac and they can't replace it so they gave me a refund.  i need to know how to get those black things off too!_

 
that's funny i called to try & switch it when i noticed it looked linty around the edges & they told me they couldn't replace it but that a barely damp q-tip or cloth should take it right off w/o ruining the product

if i had kept it i might have tried using tape like you do to remove lint from clothes, but who knows if that would've worked


----------



## toby1 (May 11, 2006)

The first palette I received was linty also but I just received another yesterday that ordered during the brief restock and it was clean.  Maybe something happened with the first shipment


----------



## greatscott2000 (May 11, 2006)

I got my palette today and there was little to no lint. I ordered it last wednesday- so maybe they received enough complaints to be a bit more careful with not ruining the product for the next batch


----------



## FlaLadyB (May 11, 2006)

Got mine a few days ago and it was shipped with black paper--no mess!


----------



## lovejam (May 12, 2006)

Hm. I got mine today, and it had the pouch. Some lint got onto the CCB, but I just wiped it off with a tissue and now it's fine.


----------



## kei (Jun 25, 2006)

*wrong post*deleted*


----------

